# This is really getting STUPID !!



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 9, 2020)

Why does this keep happening ???     Do people really think they will get these prices ?    Look at the description here . Is this even English ?   I don't think so.  Wow , again and again the illiteracy .  I don't know how much more of this I can take .  AND..........

$624.87  for Shipping ??
Unbelievable    http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=293847363519


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

I’m seeing $200-250 on a really good day!


----------



## Oilit (Dec 9, 2020)

When greed is combined with ignorance, the sky's the limit!


----------



## Handyman (Dec 9, 2020)

.......................but then again, I have also seen parts and bikes advertised on this site by people that are masters of the English language and are very "literate", but their prices are also over the top !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 9, 2020)

Check the sellers other stuff for sale. Pricing is all over the map, really weird.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 9, 2020)

Why not say "FREE," and only charge shipping?  Check out the price of the old Army uniform and the 100 bill.  I'd say the seller's a recent immigrant and really doesn't understand the value of things.


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 9, 2020)

The seller definitely looks at things differently than i do!  Must be gold in some of those bikes..


----------



## JO BO (Dec 9, 2020)

Okay I guess I will have to offer this for less than I had hoped too. Several incorrect parts but it is so very scarce.....maybe only a million made.
Beat to pieces and barn painted....newer rims 
Barn paint has nice patina.
Extra wide rear fender brace for accessories of choice ( probably worth $1000.00 by itself)
Front fender bent down to rub tire for that unique noise every kid in the neighborhood wants.
Only $8000.00 plus $1200.00 shipping (Pick up in person only)

Probably won’t last long at this price but open to offers if by some slim chance it doesn’t sell.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Dec 10, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Why does this keep happening ???     Do people really think they will get these prices ?    Look at the description here . Is this even English ?   I don't think so.  Wow , again and again the illiteracy .  I don't know how much more of this I can take .  AND..........
> 
> $624.87  for Shipping ??
> Unbelievable    http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=293847363519



$4,900 dollars?! That's beyond stupid; that's just insane.


----------



## frankenbike (Dec 11, 2020)

At the rate the government is printing money it won't be long until these prices will be the new "normal". And if you think the bike prices are out of control take a look at the prices on "hot rods, antique, & collector cars"!


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 12, 2020)

Who Ya Gonna Believe Me or Your Own Eyes?​  Groucho Marx


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 12, 2020)

The shipping price seems right on if you live in outer mongolia.


----------



## MEW1359 (Dec 12, 2020)

If you really want something bad enough, and have the excessive funds sitting around collecting dust. You will pay whatever it takes (within reason) to get it. Been there, done that. I've also dumped more money into my wife then I should have lol hahaha. Just joking honey lol.


----------



## sue12 (Dec 12, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Why does this keep happening ???     Do people really think they will get these prices ?    Look at the description here . Is this even English ?   I don't think so.  Wow , again and again the illiteracy .  I don't know how much more of this I can take .  AND..........
> 
> $624.87  for Shipping ??
> Unbelievable    http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=293847363519



Wowzeers, if that is the new normal. I am selling off my collection and buying a very large yacht with a crew and will be parked someplace tropical the rest of my short life.


----------



## John Gailey (Dec 13, 2020)

This person is a Caber.  His prices are steep on here too.


----------

